# Heating ideas needed?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Need ideas to heat 30 sq, ft. deer blinds.



 Al


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would use one of these products.

http://www.mrheater.com/ProductFamily.aspx?catid=41

I have the small little unit (Little buddy) I use in my ice shack my ice shack is 28 sqft. It doesn't get it hot to where you want to be in a t shirt or just a sweat shirt on the really cold days. But you will have a jacket un zipped. I can run all day on one lb of propane.

If you go with one of the bigger units you can get fittings so a 20 lb propane tank can go on them. That way you are not carrying propane every time to the stand.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm with Chuck on this one. We use to use a sunflower heater, but that would heat it up too fast and too hot. Now we have one of those little buddies.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My strep son bought a small lp garage type heater. The kind that would hang on the wall. Has a built in thermostat, and he ran lp type gas hose inside of a stainless steel braided sleeve. He is using a gas grill tank for fuel. He had nothing but a light hoodie on and his blind is alot bigger


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

even though it may say ventless, you need some fresh air. Crack open a window or something


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Mr Heater Big Buddy, they make smaller ones too. I chose the big buddy because it has a fan, and they make a hose for it so instead of running off of 1lb bottles you can hook it up to a 20lb tank, the regulator restricts the flow to 1/2 psi which I assume is the same as the smaller bottles. Also it has a sensor that shuts it off if it tips and a low oxygen sensor that is supposed to shut it off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I was thinking in terms of some thing smaller and a bunch cheaper. After I did this post I got a phone call from my brother a died in the wool hard water fisherman.
He told me to go buy some sterno drill a hole in a small block of 2x4 to fit the sterno can. Glue it to the bottom of a plastic 5 gallon pail with a air intake hole near the bottom and heat vent holes near the top. 5 gallon pails are free at many grocery stores and pizza shops, the block of wood keeps the sterno in place and the sterno isn't that costly. He uses the pail as a seat too.

Thanks for the ideas on the Mr Buddy/heater.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've never had much luck with anything using the 1# bottle (little buddie or similar) if the temp gets down much below freezing. If they are brought into an already warm area they work fine. But from a cold start they just seem to have a lot of trouble getting going.

FWIW a coleman lantern puts out a lot of heat

Another option is an old oil lamp


----------



## CBhunter651 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a6x6 blind and use 
Coleman SportCat PerfecTemp Catalytic Heater
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009P ... UTF8&psc=1

Its only a 1500 btu heater but it works well for me. Keeping me plenty warm on those 5 and 10 degree mornings.
Its cheap, small and light weight easy on fuel. My cost was 34.99 on Amazon but they are showing it Out Of Stock right now.
There are other places you can buy them from.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What I ended up with is a single burner Colman propane back pack stove. It worked well and kept the blind at a nice toasty 40f when the wind chill was at 10 below.
Going to make a metal stand for it this summer and run some gas line so I can hook it to a 20 LB tank.

 Al


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr heater.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Day late and a dollar short. 3 months ago I posted the fix I did.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I use a mr heater Big Buddy in mine. Use a hose run through the wall and a 20 pound bottle. Nice to go in the blind, take off your parka ans sit in shirtsleeves watching the world and the deer go by!


----------

